# Horizons Open 2009



## Hadley4000 (May 23, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HorizonsOpen2009


Will be held on June 20th. The theater at Horizons High School in Atlanta, Georgia. Will be a great comp.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2009)

Okay. It is on speedcubing and cubingUSA now.


----------



## 4Chan (May 26, 2009)

Yayy!

I finally get to use my mefferts in competition!

You were the one to convince me to get one with your white one in march. :d


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 26, 2009)

I'll more than likely be going to this. I'll be in Tuscaloosa for a month of summer classes but I'm sure I can take a trip to Atlanta for a weekend.

Edit: I almost skipped over this thread completely thinking it wasn't anywhere near me. Good thing I noticed Hadley's user name below the title.


----------



## Shamah02 (May 26, 2009)

I'll most definitely be there... Will there still be a Decatur Open?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> I'll most definitely be there... Will there still be a Decatur Open?



This is in place of it. We had planned on using the same venue again, but the Decatur library won't allow us to have an entrance fee, so it was moved to Horizons School.


----------



## Shamah02 (May 27, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll most definitely be there... Will there still be a Decatur Open?
> ...



Ok, that's cool, but we do need more comps in the southeast


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll be there .


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm not going to be able to go.

As I said before, I'm taking two summer classes right now (June 2 to June 30) and they are cramming a lot of material into a very short time. I really hate to miss a competition that is so close, but I've had a lot of work thrown at me and I need to stay on top of things. If they were electives I would probably be a little more lenient on myself, but both of the classes are "major" classes.

Unless I somehow get a break with homework right before the competition, I'll be seeing you guys another time.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 13, 2009)

Yay, another competition in the Southeast! I'll be going for sure, and I'm looking forward to seeing some big cubes blind! Ready to pull off another record like at Chattahoochee Hardwick?


----------



## Darkx89x (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 17, 2009)

Little update. The tournament will now be in the gym, not theater. Shouldn't be a problem. They are about 10 feet away from eachother, and the doors share the same atrium.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 18, 2009)

I kinda want to do an hour long OH marathon. After the comp of course


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think there will be time afterwards to add another round, perhaps a 6x6 or 7x7? That's what we did at the Drexel open when we had some extra time.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 18, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I kinda want to do an hour long OH marathon. After the comp of course



@ Brian - I call scrambler for that!

@Jared - right now we're not anticipating any spare time. Perhaps as an unofficial event if we have a few minutes at the end after the awards.

Chris


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 18, 2009)

That sounds fine, me and my friend have nothing to do afterward so we could hang around. I'd love to do some team solving.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, that competition was really cool. I had a lot of fun. The only problem was that the air conditioning sucked!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 21, 2009)

Agreed, but besides that it was great! Didn't even think I would come first in magic


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2009)

any results you guys are aware of?


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 21, 2009)

Andrew Kang made first in 3x3 I think


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 21, 2009)

I got 3rd with a 16-17 average.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Well, that competition was really cool. I had a lot of fun. The only problem was that the air conditioning sucked!



I second that^^



Cubes=Life said:


> I got 3rd with a 16-17 average.



Congrats again Chris! I did horrible the final round... like a 19-20 second average 

First 2 rounds were like 16-17...

The only records I can recall right now were the *5* achieved by Hien Bui.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I got 3rd with a 16-17 average.



DARN YOU CHRISTOPHER TRAN! 

There were 5 Vietnamese records broken. Andrew got a 10.71 single 3x3. Andrew averaged 1:47 on 5x5 and 1:03 on 4x4. He only beat me by .8 seconds 

I got my first sub-1 4x4 solve. 56.xx. It was amazing 

Overall it was very very hot but fun. Let me emphasize how hot it was. Chris Hardwick was doing his BLD solve and he was literally dripping with sweat during memo.


----------



## Architekt (Jun 21, 2009)

It was disappointing to hear a judge with great times to say "He sucks" while standing close by a young player.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 21, 2009)

@CTran: Congratulations!

@CFoster: Wow. That hot huh? What happened?

@Architekt: Was the judge referring to the young cuber? I say this because your post could be taken two ways. The judge could be saying "he sucked" in a way that he was referring to himself or referring to the young cuber. I'm assuming he said it to the young cuber? If he was referring to himself, I think you may need to lighten up a little because "suck" isn't really that bad of a word. The only reason I would question this is because I've never really heard negative things being said at a competition so this would definitely take me by surprise. If the judge was referring to the young cuber, I'm sorry to hear he said that.

Once again, it sucks I missed the competition but my academics are more important. Maybe next time. Great job to everyone that went!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2009)

The comp was a lot of fun, but the conditions turned out to be pretty poor. I found out less than a week ago that we were being moved to the gym rather than the theater. It got very warm in there. Very.

Lofty got a sub-20 OH average, not quite NAR. Andrew pwned us on many things. My friend Sang(Hien) broke 5 national records(Most held by himself before hand). 

I did bad. In everything.

After party was fun. Bunch of us went to Taco Mac in Decatur and stayed there for ages. Bunch of us doing team bld and stuff. After than, me, Chris Hardwick, Lofty, Andrew Kang and Andrew Lei went back to our cars, but ended up sitting in the parking lot for like, 2 hours talkinga bout stuff.

Once Chris, Lofty and I got back to my house, we got Lofty to do an hour OH marathon. He got 140, and I got it all on video.

Great day. We (Chris, Brian and I) are toying around with the idea of hosting a comp in Florida later this year.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 21, 2009)

A Florida competiton sounds great, I would definently go. I also heard some talk about a competition at Emory. I would attend that if it were to happen.


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I got 3rd with a 16-17 average.



oh, to be in the southeast. that wouldn't have made even made the final at safe haven! haha. we had 16 sub 20 cubers in round one.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2009)

Architekt said:


> It was disappointing to hear a judge with great times to say "He sucks" while standing close by a young player.





Who did that? That is not acceptable.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh crap, i lost a type A somewhere along the line!

It was a pretty good cube, and i regret losing it....
I hope whoever finds it treats it well.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know when the results will be up on speedcubing.com?


----------



## Mystic Genie (Jun 21, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Do you know when the results will be up on speedcubing.com?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=HorizonsOpen2009
you can try that.. right now there isn't anything on it but in time it will be updated and the results will be posted...
But that link is for the WCA.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Great day. We (Chris, Brian and I) are toying around with the idea of hosting a comp in Florida later this year.



Depending on _where_ it is in Florida, I might be able to go. I'm much more lenient on myself during a regular semester where one day is a very small fraction of the entire time spent at school. I'll be looking out for this.


----------



## Kian (Jun 22, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Great day. We (Chris, Brian and I) are toying around with the idea of hosting a comp in Florida later this year.
> ...



I would assume they mean Gainesville, where Brian goes to school.

@Feanaro- Come on, he was trying to be helpful. It was certainly a reasonable thing to say, I would have thought to guide you to the same place because speedcubing.com is often behind the WCA database.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Look, I've been a speedcuber for 5 years. I know what speedcubing.com is. I know where to get the updates for competitions. What I was asking was WHEN the results were going to be up. Don't answer my question with an obvious statement that doesn't help me at all.



If you've been speedcubing for 5 years, you should realize that results aren't posted instantly. No need to be rude about it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> I would assume they mean Gainesville, where Brian goes to school.




I think that's what we discussed. Chris Foster also talked about one being in Ocala sometimes early next year.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 22, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Mystic Genie said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



Mystic Genie did not know, so he was giving you the most relevant link he could think of. I'll remember in the future not to help you or to attempt to answer your questions, as it will probably strongly offend you.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 22, 2009)

Mystic Genie is my brother ok? He knew I was anticipating the results of the competiton. He told someone said that the results were up just because he was trying to annoy me, and he was the only one that had posted. So when they weren't I got mad at him. Sorry, I'm not normaly mean to people, he just got me angry. For everybody that saw that, I'm apologizing for what I said. Sorry


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Ah, I forgot he went to UF. If it happened to be during a break (fall break for example) that would be the best possible situation for me. From Tuscaloosa it would take about 8 1/2 hours to get there and that's a bit rough for just one weekend during school. If it did manage to be held during a break though, that would be great because my hometown is about halfway between Tuscaloosa and Gainesville.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...






A break would fail for me. I am going to school in St. Pete, but for a break would be back in Atlanta.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 22, 2009)

Results are up now.


----------



## Kian (Jun 22, 2009)

It's downright hilarious that Brian's 2h final average is worse than his oh average.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jun 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> It's downright hilarious that Brian's 2h final average is worse than his oh average.



It is pretty funny, but that is because he did the final round one handed. I guess he was upset with his one handed results.

In other words I am pretty happy that I came in 10th place and I got a 25.87 average. I should have done better in the 4x4 and 5x5 events.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 22, 2009)

This has been far my best competition. I set 6 new competition PB's, and 3 overall PB's. I had a great time. Me and Chris tied in 4x4 blind Lol.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

They aren't up for me yet...

Brian doing OH for the fina; round was pretty funny. My DNF average was also amusing.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> They aren't up for me yet...
> 
> Brian doing OH for the fina; round was pretty funny. My DNF average was also amusing.



Refresh your page.


----------



## Kian (Jun 22, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't up for me yet...
> ...



Yeah, that happens on the WCA site a lot. Adam is right. For some reason you need to refresh.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


The reason is because your browser caches the page. That means it saves a copy of the page in your browser history so it loads faster when you access the webpage.

But the saved page may not be up to date so refreshing the page brings to what it currently looks like.

That happens at like every website unless you tell your browser not to cache pages or something.


----------

